# Funny Eating Habit



## FurryBadgers (May 9, 2018)

Hello all,

So our new budgie is settling in well. He’s playing around/climbing everywhere and having intimate conversations with the others, AND stealing a vegetable, running around the cage and eating it.

However since he’s properly settled in, he’s started a weird new behaviour.

We have this seed mix (LivingWorld Premium) which all of our budgies love. The others eat it then leave (or stand in it talking away).

He however likes to spend a loooong time at the food bowl eating it. At first I thought he was overeating, but on closer inspection he:

- eats a few seeds
- nibbles the shells/husks until they’re flattened out
- picks more seeds
- repeats

With his love for stealing vegetables, I’m wondering if he likes playing with food.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each budgie is a unique individual and your little one sounds as though he does, indeed, enjoy playing with his food. I'm sure he's a delightful little character!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Flattens the hulls out? Now that’s funny .


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

My brother's cockatiel does this! I definitely think it's just a playing behavior.


----------



## joey n chickpea (May 26, 2011)

Yes, playing or just taking his time. I've had 3 different budgies in my life and they all ate different. One ate like he would never get a another meal in his life, they other ate casually and took his time enjoying. Just depends on their little personality


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

It is quite funny - Makes me think of those of us who flatten out the foil wrapping from a sweet or chocolate biscuit as opposed to those who would scrunch it into a ball.


----------

